# Peep-toe opinions



## ZoeKat (Jun 3, 2008)

How do you feel about peep-toe pumps in late fall/early winter? I am standing up in a wedding in early November. I will be wearing a black dress that hits just below the knee. I need to find leopard print heels (the wedding is at a zoo), and I'm in love with the shoe pictured below. I've heard a lot of people say that tights or stockings are preferred, but that's not really an option for me. Would I be better off with round toe pumps? Just hoping to hear some other opinions before I hear back from the bride.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jun 3, 2008)

I think those shoes would be awesome with a black dress! The peep toe is cute.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 3, 2008)

I love and wear peep-toe heels all year round! And yours are especially cute - leopard print always goes well with Black. Also, black dresses are simple and elegant so the shoe being a little louder would compliment it well.
My friend always comments that peep-toes  remind her of prostitutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Each to her own though I guess cos theyre my favourite style of shoe.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree with both above statements.
There beautiful shoes and I think they'd look good with a nice black dress but also a nice pair of dark jeans.


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 3, 2008)

I love those shoes! I think they'd be cute with red polish on your toe nails =)

And a wedding at a zoo sounds so awesome!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 3, 2008)

Wedding at the zoo DOES sound awesome. and I LOVE leopard print! Those are actually pretty cute as I usually hate peep toes.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 3, 2008)

Those are amazing. A chick I work with had those on, and I had shoe envy.


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 3, 2008)

That's what I was hoping to hear! Thanks everyone. I'm definitely ordering them.


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

If they really want you to wear hose, you can always buy the ones that have the open toe (with just a toe strap to keep them from creeping).


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_If they really want you to wear hose, you can always buy the ones that have the open toe (with just a toe strap to keep them from creeping)._

 
Oh hose is definitely not an option for the wedding. I've just been told by a lot of people that you should only wear open toe shoes in winter if you're also wearing hose. Because of that, I originally started looking for closed toe pumps, but I'm in love with these.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2008)

i wear peep-toes all year round.  i hate pantyhose, and never wear em, but close-toed hose are a definate no with open-toed/strappy shoes.

i wanna go to a zoo wedding!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 4, 2008)

What a great idea u had to wear leopardshoes at the zoo-wedding! Thats so cute! They´re pretty suitable with a black dress and excellent every time of the year!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm madly in love with peep toes all year round so maybe I'm biased, but those shoes are adorable. You must wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cute wedding theme, btw!


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone. The reception is going to be African themed at the zoo, so she went with black dresses and leopard print shoes. So fun! Plus I've always secretly loved leopard print but never owned anything leopard print...so this was a good excuse to buy these heels.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 5, 2008)

I adore peep toe shoes all year round, and those shoes would look lovely with a black dress. I adore the leopard print!

I went to modeling school and the teacher said no open or peep toe shoes after November. I think that's crap, but at least you're safe by their standards


----------



## COBI (Jun 9, 2008)

I found these a bit ago when I was looking for shoes for a wedding; clearance price $14.95!
0G76: Peep-toe leopard pump-Swim Wear, Swimwear, Daywear, Evening Wear, Carabella=


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I found these a bit ago when I was looking for shoes for a wedding; clearance price $14.95!
0G76: Peep-toe leopard pump-Swim Wear, Swimwear, Daywear, Evening Wear, Carabella=




_

 
Wow, can't beat that price!!


----------



## seonmi (Jun 12, 2008)

How much does it cost for shipping in the U.S, do you know?


----------



## COBI (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_How much does it cost for shipping in the U.S, do you know?_

 
If you are referring to the ones I posted from the Carabella site, shipping is $4.99 and handling is $1.95 (so combined S&H is about $7.)

The company is US-based.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 12, 2008)

those shoes are adorable! I wouldn't wear stockings or tights with a peep toe, ever! I think it looks kind of tacky. But the shoes with a black dress will be adorable! And, the shoes will be wearable again! So a total plus!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 12, 2008)

i love my leopard peeptoe shoes with black. got them from steve madden. good luck with your shoes, hope they are comfortable.


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 14, 2008)

They came a few days ago. They're surprisingly comfortable! They are by Vaneli and are available from Nordstrom in the leopard print, if anyone's interested.


----------

